# Laptop für WoW



## dart0r (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche ein Laptop für spiele mit einer anforderung wie wow. 
Welche Anforderungen muss ein Laptop erfüllen damit wow einigermaßen vernünfig darauf läuft? Mich würde gerne interessieren ob ein laptop von mediamarkt sogar dafür ausreichen würde und in welcher preisklasse er liegen soll, ich steuere da so ab 500 bis 800 euro an, reicht eigentlich dafür ein onboard grafikchip aus?
Ich besitze zurzeit einen Rechner aber wegen platzmangel muss ich leider auf einen laptop umsteigen

Würde mich wenn welche hier erfahrungen mit laptops und rollenspielen erwähnen könnten.

lg dart0r


----------



## Maxugon (31. Januar 2009)

You schauing on the Untersite of your WoW Verpackung ,then you can urteil ob your laptop can play WoW


----------



## KomaKater (31. Januar 2009)

also ich hab einen für 650 eier und da läufts fließend

samsung mit 2,2 Ghz dual core und 4 gb ram und 512 MB ram und 300GB Platte

das ding reicht prima höchste auflösung 40-60 FPS durchschnitt


----------



## Nyxon (31. Januar 2009)

Kauf dir kein Notebook von Media Markt, saturn etc...
Gehe am besten zu einem Fachhändler in deiner Nähe.
Gut für WoW sind 3GB Arbeitsspeicher, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher natürlich besser, aber da solltest du dann Windows x64 bit haben, den x32bit Windows unterschützt nur bis zu 3GB.


In den PC-Laden wo ich momentan arbeite gibt es Notebooks von Asus,Toshiba und Lenovo..sind gute Firmen.

3GB RAM
ATI HD4200
und AMD x2 Dualcore Prozessor (weiss nicht mehr was für einen takt)
320GB Festplatte

sollte für WoW auf alle Fälle reichen.
Bekommst du dann schon ab 599 euro (mit Vista Home-Premium)


----------



## N€mesis (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hoffe hier darf man links erstellen ;D 

Auf www.one.de bekommst du für einen guten Preis gute Gaming Laptops ich habe mir dort einen für 600 euro bestellt und WoW kannst du damit auf hoher
Grafikqualität spielen. Es ruckelt kein bisschen. 

Dort kann ich es dir nur empfhelen

gruß

neme


----------



## B!$HØþH (31. Januar 2009)

ich würde dir ja nen notebook empfehlenada laptops nichtmal mehr hergestellt werden


----------



## dart0r (31. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Comments 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn man es zusammenfasen will:

Das Notebook sollte:
- Einen guten Grafikchip haben
- Viel Speicher (2-4 Gb)
- Einen schnellen Prozessor (Doucore mit 2+ Ghz)
- Einen Bildschirm mit dem man klar kommt (iBooks hatten ja mal einen netten Spiegel für die Frisur, aber drauf erkennen konnte man nichts)

OT:


Maxugon schrieb:


> You schauing on the Untersite of your WoW Verpackung ,then you can urteil ob your laptop can play WoW



I'm very sorry, but I just can't stand denglish. Please try to anwser in english or in german. Thank you.


----------



## infadel (31. Januar 2009)

Hab auch bei one.de sehr gute erfahrungen geamacht würd ich dir empfehlen da kannste auch selbst zusammenstellen wenn du nen bisschen ahnung von sowas hast...


----------



## Sashka (31. Januar 2009)

Ich muss Nemesis zustimmen, bei one.de bekommt man gute Notebooks zu 'nem guten Preis, allerdings brauchen die manchmal etwas länger.
Und dass man x64-Windows braucht, um 4GB RAM nutzen zu können, stimmt meines Erachtens nach auch nicht mehr, da mit den neuesten ServicePacks auch die x86-Versionen 4GB unterstützen.
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!

Grüße, Sashka


----------



## painschkes (31. Januar 2009)

_  Klick mich!  

Der reicht vollkommen aus - Grafikkarte,RAM,CPU alles Top für den Preis.


Wenn es natürlich etwas "teurer" sein kann ->  Klick mich! 

CPU noch besser , RAM und Graka auch Top.. _


----------



## Argolo (31. Januar 2009)

Sashka schrieb:


> ...
> Und dass man x64-Windows braucht, um 4GB RAM nutzen zu können, stimmt meines Erachtens nach auch nicht mehr, da mit den neuesten ServicePacks auch die x86-Versionen 4GB unterstützen.
> ...



Darf ich vielleicht fragen wie sie das hingebogen bekommen? 32 Bitsysteme können doch rein Mathematisch gesehen nicht mehr als 3 Gb verwalten. O.o


----------



## Lamnosáh (31. Januar 2009)

ich habs mir so erklären lassen: es werden nur 3 gb genutzt aber bei 2 riegeln á 2 gb ist die lese-/schreib-geschwindigkeit höher. ob es stimmt - kp


----------



## Khazaa (31. Januar 2009)

Seit dem Service Pack von Vista wird die eingebaute Speichermenge angezeigt (vorher die nutzbare Menge), was allerdings nicht bedeutet das Vista das auch nutzen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Taskmanager sieht man, dass vista x86 nur ~3,3gb nutzt, wenn mehr eingebaut ist. Es ist also nur Augenwischerei, eine Unterstützung der vollen 4GB ist mir einer 32bit version nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Kuh (31. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn hier schon von Media Markt abgeraten wurde, würde ich mal empfehlen den neuen Katalog von diesem Wochenende anzugucken. Dort finden sich sehr feine Notebookangebote. Das kann man ja auch direkt mit one.de vergleichen und sich dann entscheiden.


----------



## neo1986 (31. Januar 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Wenn man es zusammenfasen will:
> 
> Das Notebook sollte:
> - Einen guten Grafikchip haben
> ...


- nicht bei mediamrkt... sondern ausem fachandel sein!


----------



## Moonstrider (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn die 4GB drin haben zwacken die eh Speicher für die Grakarte ab, ist zumindest oft so.


----------



## Q-Dogg (31. Januar 2009)

Ich arbeite in einem PC Fachhandel und kann dir nur sagen das du wenn du bei Media Markt oder Saturn kaufst ud einfach nicht den Service hast den du bei den Fachhändlern hast. Die Angebotenen Notebooks sind aber meist die gleichen. EInfach ein wenig auf das Modell achten. Die hersteller werden bei der Media Markt Lieferung bestimmt keine schlechtere Hardware verbauen wie im gleichen modell fürn Fachhändler!


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (31. Januar 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Darf ich vielleicht fragen wie sie das hingebogen bekommen? 32 Bitsysteme können doch rein Mathematisch gesehen nicht mehr als 3 Gb verwalten. O.o



gnnnnaaaaa epic fail

wenn man sowas sagt sollte man auch ahnung haben wie sich sowas berechnet

2^32b = 4294967296

rechnen wir in MB um;

4294967296/(1024*1024)= 4096MB

jeder weiß(oder sollte wissen) 1GB=1024MB also 4GB= 4096MB

... das winxp nur 2 bzw. 3GB unterstützt ist software bedingt

ps: es gibt mittel und wege unter xp 4GB arbeitsspeicher zum laufen zu bringen

Edit des flames wegen: 3Gb^^ Augen auf wer dir soviel zum kaufen anbietet zieht dich übern tisch


----------



## dart0r (1. Februar 2009)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Laptop in der Aktuellen Mediamarktausgabe? Also ich muss sagen das dieser Laptop meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Klar find ich die Laptops von www.one.de auch genial aber was wäre wenn der Laptop kaputt geht, muss man halt zurückschicken und das dauert wiederrum. Ich habe bei mir in der nähe ein Mediamarkt wo ich bei problemen hingehen könnte, deshalb denke ich greif ich auf den Laptop von der Titelseite der aktuellen Ausgabe zu, für 699 Euro ist das sicherlich ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg dart0r


----------



## 1220borki (1. Februar 2009)

auf jedenfall brauchst du vieeeel ram und onboard wuerd ich net empfehlen!


----------



## Shinovah (1. Februar 2009)

du kannst dir auch einen laptop von mediamarkt und co holen, da es, anders als beim pc, sehr unwahrscheinlich ist das die firmen für den fachhändler andere hardware verbaut haben, den aufwand macht keine firma. beim pc ist das natürlich dann was anderes, aber da geht  man auch zum fachhändler und sagt ihm was man in dem pc haben will.

beim laptop sollte man halt vorher darauf achten, das eine gescheite grafikkarte verbaut ist, da bis auf ausnahmen bei den meisten modellen später keine möglichkeit mehr besteht sie zu tauschen oder aufzuwerten.
von onboard grafikkarten ist immer abzuraten, wenn du mit dem gerät auch spielen möchtest.
beim prozessor würde ich dir zu intel raten, amd hats mit der abwärme immer noch nicht so auf die reihe bekommen, wenn intel dann ein core 2 duo, quadcore ist rausgeworfenes geld, außer man  macht beruflich viel mit bildbearbeitung oder cad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin mit meinem MacBook Pro sehr zufrieden.


----------



## blixxi77 (1. Februar 2009)

Fleischy schrieb:


> gnnnnaaaaa epic fail
> 
> wenn man sowas sagt sollte man auch ahnung haben wie sich sowas berechnet
> 
> ...



Du soltest aber auch bedenken das nicht nur zu Deinen errechneten 4 GB, der Arbeitsspeicher, sondern auch der Speicher des Bios, der Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, teilweise, je nach System, sogar L1 und L2 zählen, du musst also mehr oder weniger ALLES was ein flüchtiger Speicher ist und in deinem Rechner ist zusammen zählen.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Kauf dir kein Notebook von Media Markt, saturn etc...
> Gehe am besten zu einem Fachhändler in deiner Nähe.
> Gut für WoW sind 3GB Arbeitsspeicher, 4GB Arbeitsspeicher natürlich besser, aber da solltest du dann Windows x64 bit haben, den x32bit Windows unterschützt nur bis zu 3GB.
> 
> ...



Glaub nicht, daß dir 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher mehr bringen, als drei, in Sachen Wow. Wow ist eine 32bit Anwendung und als solche bekommt sie maximal 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen, auch wenn du Windows oder Vista in der 64bit-Ausführung hast. Es bleibt also auch bei 3 GB bereits 1 GB übrig, den sich Vista schnappen kann bzw. der für Adressierungen seitens der CPU zur Verfügung steht. Und da sollte insgesamt aber auch nicht mehr als 1 GB rauskommen, außer du machst tausend Sachen zugleich auf.



blixxi77 schrieb:


> Du soltest aber auch bedenken das nicht nur zu Deinen errechneten 4 GB, der Arbeitsspeicher, sondern auch der Speicher des Bios, der Grafikkarte, Soundkarte, teilweise, je nach System, sogar L1 und L2 zählen, du musst also mehr oder weniger ALLES was ein flüchtiger Speicher ist und in deinem Rechner ist zusammen zählen.



Und das stimmt auch nicht ganz. Du musst den Speicher deiner Erweiterungskarten wie z.b. Grafikkarte nicht vom Hauptspeicher abziehen. Die Grafikkarte verwaltet ihren Speicher ganz allein. Da wird nichts von der CPU adressiert. Er adressiert aber sehr wohl den sogenannten MMIO-Speicher und dieser wird zur Kommunikation für z.b. Grafikkarte verwendet. Das ist aber nicht in Höhe des Speichers der Grafikkarte, also z.b. 512 MB sondern bei weitem weniger. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, dann kannst du im Gerätemanager unter Resourcen sehen, was die Grafikkarte braucht.

Was aber sehr wohl auch adressiert wird, sind die einzelnen Controller und das Bios frisst auch ein bisschen.


----------



## Arandis (1. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin beim stöbern im Internet neulich auf dieses hier gestoßen:

Klick

15,4" 1280 x 800 Pixel (WXGA TFT) 
T3400 2x 2,16 GHz 
2048 MB  Taktung PC 5300 (667 MHz)
ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3650  512 MB  
Festplatte 160 GB  5400rpm Umdrehungen

599 Euro

Würde bei den Arbeitsspeicherpreisen vielleicht noch auf 3GB RAM aufrüsten. Aber für den Preis find ich das echt nicht schlecht und WoW sollte damit locker laufen.


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Februar 2009)

Sashka schrieb:


> Ich muss Nemesis zustimmen, bei one.de bekommt man gute Notebooks zu 'nem guten Preis, allerdings brauchen die manchmal etwas länger.
> Und dass man x64-Windows braucht, um 4GB RAM nutzen zu können, stimmt meines Erachtens nach auch nicht mehr, da mit den neuesten ServicePacks auch die x86-Versionen 4GB unterstützen.
> Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!
> 
> Grüße, Sashka



ist so nicht ganz richtig. 

Vista 32bit unterliegt immernoch den alten Gesetzen von wegen 3-3,5gb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man versucht, dass nur zu kascheien indem jetzt die physisch vorhandene Spieichermenge angezeigt wird, addressiert werden kann aber immernoch NUR die alte Menge.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2009)

dart0r schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Laptop in der Aktuellen Mediamarktausgabe? Also ich muss sagen das dieser Laptop meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Klar find ich die Laptops von www.one.de auch genial aber was wäre wenn der Laptop kaputt geht, muss man halt zurückschicken und das dauert wiederrum. Ich habe bei mir in der nähe ein Mediamarkt wo ich bei problemen hingehen könnte, deshalb denke ich greif ich auf den Laptop von der Titelseite der aktuellen Ausgabe zu, für 699 Euro ist das sicherlich ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würden die bei Mediamarkt den PC auch nicht einfach nur einschicken? Also, selbst reparieren bestimmt nicht. Und das sie dir gleich einen neuen mitgeben, glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (1. Februar 2009)

Ich kann den anderen leuten nur zustimmen, hab einen ziemlich neuen Gaming-Laptop und der war gnadenlos unterfordert. Kannst Dir problemlos ein Standard-Teil kaufen. Die Systemanforderungen sollte es allerdings erfüllen, aber das kannst Du ja einfach von der Packung ablesen.


----------



## evilbalin (1. Februar 2009)

ich habe ne frage zur gewährleistung, das is ja net das gleiche wie garantie, hab von meinen bro gehört das wenn ich aussersehn etwas drann kaputt mache (maybe bier verschütte) die es mir net "kostenlos" erstatten, also warum n teures servicpack kaufen? kann mich da jemand aufklären? oder hat schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Februar 2009)

evilbalin schrieb:


> ich habe ne frage zur gewährleistung, das is ja net das gleiche wie garantie, hab von meinen bro gehört das wenn ich aussersehn etwas drann kaputt mache (maybe bier verschütte) die es mir net "kostenlos" erstatten, also warum n teures servicpack kaufen? kann mich da jemand aufklären? oder hat schon jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht?



Die (gesetzliche) Gewährleistung gewährt dir nur Schutz für 2 Jahre, fals etwas kaputt geht zB durch einen Produktionsfehler.  

Wenn du in das Teil Bier reinschüttest gilt das sicher nicht als Produktionsfehler. Daher wird es mit großer Sicherheit so sein, dass dieser Schaden nicht ersetzt wird. Ist ja dann immerhin deine Dummheit gewesen bzw. der Hersteller kann nichts dafür.

Garantien sind ja etwas ganz anderes. Dabei wird ein zusatzschutz versprochen, der über die Gewährleistung heraus geht und fast schon als eine Art Versicherung wirkt.

Damit erübrigt sich deine Frage, wenn du das "teure Servicepack" dazukaufst kriegst du noch erweiterte Garantien, wie längere Gewährleistung oder Vor-Ort-Reperatur.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Februar 2009)

Absolut richtig. Also, es ist schon ziemlich realitätsfremd, anzunehmen, man bekäme einen Laptop ersetzt, wenn man versehentlich Flüssigkeit reinschüttet. Nicht bei einem zusätzlich erkauften Service und schon garnicht bei der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist. Die lachen dich aus, aber mehr auch nicht.

Wenn du deratige Schäden abdecken möchtest, dann brauchst du eine Hausratversicherung, aber dem Verkäufer als auch dem Hersteller ist das mal sowas von latte.


----------



## Wagga (1. Februar 2009)

Für WotLK bei Mittel-Hoch mit 50-110 FPS je nach Situation empfehle ich mind:
Duo Core mit 2,0 GHZ.
3072 MB DDr2-RAM
Geforce 9600 M GT 512 MB eigener Speicher.
300 GB SATA HD
54MB WLAN
E-Sata kann muss nicht sein genauso HDMI.

Gute Erfahrungen machte ich mit dem: HP Pavilion dv 5 1190 eg.
799 € bis 04.02.09 noch bei MM mit 30 Monatsraten bezahlbar.


----------



## Shinovah (2. Februar 2009)

Wagga schrieb:


> Für WotLK bei Mittel-Hoch mit 50-110 FPS je nach Situation empfehle ich mind:
> Duo Core mit 2,0 GHZ.
> 3072 MB DDr2-RAM
> Geforce 9600 M GT 512 MB eigener Speicher.
> ...



Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit eurem lan? die internetanbindung hat mal keine auswirkung auf die grafische darstellung von WoW. es ist total egal ob man 54 / 100 / 1000 MBit hat. wow läuft auch über ein 56k modem flüssig *g*


----------

